#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Can you guys tell me some best alternative to Evernote?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Evernote is one of the best app to keep our notes organized.
Memos are synced so they're accessible anywhere, and searchable so easy to find our needs.


Can you guys know any better alternative to Evernote?

----------

